# Gawith Hoggarth & Co. – Brown Bogie



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Brown Bogie
Tobacco description:_ "This is a dark fired and dark air cured Twist. Also known as Happy Bogie. An old fashioned rope tobacco that provides a stout smoke with high nicotine content."_


















In The Tin/Pouch
This tobacco is a twist or rope, whichever you prefer, it is a dark brown curl of tobacco that is about a half inch in diameter. The aroma I get from this is that of chocolate and maybe coffee. However, this is not an aromatic it is just has a subtle sent that is quite pleasant. To be able to smoke this tobacco you have to cut out the amount you want, I used a cigar cutter to cut it into little coins. I cut mine into coins about the thickness of a dime, if you cut it thinner and it seems to want to crush the rope but you could certainly go a bit thicker if you wanted to. The moisture level of this tobacco is a bit high and it seems to be a bit oily, so I cut out what I want to smoke and let it sit out for a while. 

The Burn
After I had left this out for a while to dry out I rubbed out the coins. Actually, I pulled them apart more than rubbed them, I gently pulled them and they unwound leaving me with a pile of shag cut tobacco. From there I filled my pipe, air pocket method, gravity fill, etc. whatever method struck me when I was filling my pipe. It lit easily and behaved nicely throughout the smoke. I did get a bit of gurgle, but no big deal I just ran a pipe cleaner down the stem and problem solved. After the smoke the bowl did have moisture in the bottom, but a quick swab with a pipe cleaner took care of that, so once again no big deal. 

The Smoke
The smoke from this tobacco is strong, but that is expected with this type of tobacco, they are often hailed as one of the strongest. It isn't strong in an unpleasant way, more like that last cup of coffee in the pot that has been sitting on the hotplate for half a day, it is strong, rich, and kind of bitter. There is no sweetness that I could taste in this tobacco, a bit of a contrast from what I originally smelled. I also could taste none of the Lakeland flavoring that is often associated with the tobaccos from Gawith Hoggarth and Company. As I smoked this tobacco it seemed a tad on the bitey side, but not really bad, it didn't bit me though I think it could bite a fast puffer. 

The Aroma
Best I could tell is this is a strong robust smoke, in a way like a cigar. I will add my normal caveat that I only smoke outside, and I can't really get a feel for the room note of this tobacco. If you know what kind of a room note is produced from this tobacco please leave it in a comment. 

The Packaging, and Price
This is a bulk tobacco available at the larger online retailers. It can be hard to find at times, though not as hard as some other blends. I think it is also a bit pricier than other tobaccos. It is sold at www.pipesandcigars.com, though currently unavailable, starting at $5.17 an ounce. www.smokingpipes.com also carries it, though it is also currently out of stock.

The Bottom Line
This is an interesting tobacco that I liked, I didn't love it but I liked it. I will most likely buy more to keep around, but not as part of any kind of rotation. It is fun to prepare and an interesting tobacco, but there are others I like more, and this one's cost runs in the upper end of the spectrum. This is a strong tobacco, you will feel it in your stomach by the end of the bowl if you haven't eaten recently, but if you like strong tobaccos give this a shot, I think it is nice and it goes good with a cup of coffee. 

My Other Reviews
A tour of drug store blends, stop one: John Middleton's Carter Hall
A tour of drug store blends, stop two: John Middleton's Prince Albert
A tour of drug store blends, stop three: Pinkerton Tobacco Company - Granger
GL Pease - Lagonda
Peterson - Irish Flake
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Bob's Chocolate Flake
McClelland - Bulk #805 Carolina Deluxe
McClelland - Holiday Spirit
Peter Stokkebye - Cube Cut
Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake
Rattray's - Black Mallory (aged 12 years)
Lane Limited - Bulk #101 BCA
Lane Limited - Bulk #102 1Q
Dan Tobacco - Blue Note


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Another great review, Nick. This one is on my "must try" list!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm fresh out of Happy Bogie. You're right, there's not a lot to it, basic tobacco period, and strong. I soon started throwing in some Vanilla Cream Flake or 1Q, something to add a little complexity -- and *fix the room note*! :lol: To me it's a lot like a cigar, which isn't bad, but I'm not much into cigar tobacco in my pipe. Not really as cigarry as an actual cigar, but close.

Another fine review, Nick!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> ... *To me it's a lot like a cigar*, which isn't bad, but I'm not much into cigar tobacco in my pipe. Not really as cigarry as an actual cigar, but close.
> 
> Another fine review, Nick!


Yup, I agree, it is a lot like a cigar.


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

I smoked some of this in a cob at my brothers farmhouse that was built in the 1860's ...and it transported me back. This is some old time baccy and I like it. Gonna have to get some to put away. I bet some of the mountain men of the fur trade era enjoyed some of this.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> I'm fresh out of Happy Bogie. You're right, there's not a lot to it, basic tobacco period, and strong. *I soon started throwing in some* Vanilla Cream Flake or* 1Q*, something to add a little complexity -- and fix the room note! :lol: To me it's a lot like a cigar, which isn't bad, but I'm not much into cigar tobacco in my pipe. Not really as cigarry as an actual cigar, but close.
> 
> Another fine review, Nick!


This is really good, it adds a bit of sweetness but doesn't take away form the original tobacco.


----------

